
  Silicon Valley at a Cross Roads: Entertainment or Science?  - mrbird
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/05/silicon-valley-at-a-cross-roads-entertainment-or-science/
======
jasonjei
I think the fallacy of this article is that there really isn't a mutually
exclusive choice, or "crossroads" as TechCrunch calls it. SV/Palo Alto tends
to be centered on the hardcore science, such as hacking file systems and
search algorithms, while SF tends to be centered around social media and
tools, with a couple in between like Github, which makes Git incredibly more
powerful and social. It's ridiculous to think scientific innovation will end
in SV.

EDIT: I think that it would have helped for the article to talk about how SF
has changed from SV.

~~~
apollo
Sarah specifically notes "This is not a zero-sum game. Both waves will find
funding," so she agrees with you (despite the headline).

I think this is worth talking about though, since Thiel has signaled that
Founder's Fund is transitioning to "hard tech" like space/robotics/ai/biotech.
I agree with Thiel's assertion that the internet is no longer a contrarian
investment.

